# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  خاطرة حزينة ..مؤلمة ...جارحة ....بكل معنى الكلمة..

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

خاطرة حزينة ..مؤلمة ...جارحة ....بكل معنى الكلمة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


مدرسة الوهم والضياع
أسست لتستقبل كل مجروح
لتهنئه بتعاسته
لتعلق على صدره وسام الدموع
وتقلده شارة الأحزان
ولكن حين جرحت

أبت استقبالي !!
لماذا وكيف ذا ؟
لا أدري
فرغم اجتيازي لشروط قبولها
إلا أنها رفضتني
جلست بمفردي طويلا
أبحث عن سبب يقنعني
يمحو عبراتي
اتذكر ما طلب عند التقديم
كررتها مراراً وتكرارا
ولكن دون جدوى



عدت بشريط حياتي خلفا
أرى ما جرى
أقلب الذكريات الأليمة
افتح الجراح المميتة



كثرت علي أحزاني
فما عدت أعلم عدواً لي من صديق



توقف الشريط عن اكمال نفسه
عند نقطة ذرفت فيها عيناي كل دموعها
ذبل الزهر والورد من هولها
أمعقول أن يكون الجرح عنيفاً لهذا الحد ؟!



عدت الى شروط القبول
وقرأت كل واحد على حده
استوقفني !
سبب رفضي هنا
في هذا
نعم انه هنا في هذا السطر والذي كتب فيه

لا نقبل جريحاً عاد من جرح ليسقط في جرح ويعود منه ليسقط من جديد

استبيحكم عذراً 
فدمعتي الآن قد سالت
وسأكمل لكم عندما تنتهي

اسمحوا لي
------------------------------------------------

لا نقبل جريحاً عاد من جرح ليسقط في جرح ويعود منه ليسقط من جديد
نعم هذه الاجابة التي كنت أبحث عنها
نعم هي ضالتي التي كتبتها عنوان شقائي
فأنا من جرح لجرح لجرح اخر
هكذا حياتي اصبحت
عنوانها جروح وموضوعها آلام
تشكي حالها لنفسها وتداوي حزنها ببكيها
تساعد نفسها على الثبات
هكذا حياتي اصبحت بعد الجروح



لتعلمو جرحي كيف وممن يكون






اسمحوا لي
وسأكمل عندما تتوقف عيني عن البكاء
فالبكاء أصبح لي هو الملاذ


----------------------------------------------

النهاية


عادت لتبدأ من جديد
تحيا بجرح على مدى العمر المديد
تعيدني الى حياة التعاسة والشقاء
ترعبني في كل خطوات الربيع
حتى الزهور صرت أخافها
الورود صرت أهابها
ومياه النهر أصبحت لي كالصقر الجريح

النهاية

ملحمة الجراح والأحزان
تبقى لي إلى أن ينقطع النفس عني
حقاً سأسميها ملحمة الجراح والأحزان
أعلم الجروح وآلامها
ولكن جرحي يقتل من يريد

سأترك القلم مفتوحا
تحته ورقة صامته
ليكتب في نهاية كلماتي
عنوان بدايتي
بداية نهايتي
فهذا شعوري في هذا الايام

----------


## ريمي

[marq]ملحمة الجراح والأحزان
تبقى لي إلى أن ينقطع النفس عني
حقاً سأسميها ملحمة الجراح والأحزان
أعلم الجروح وآلامها
ولكن جرحي يقتل من يريد

كلمات جميلة ومأثرة
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Icon5:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 



ثانكس وتقبلي مروري 
[/marq]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

كلمات جميلة ومؤثرة
يسلمووو صديقه

----------


## مجودة

[rainbow]شكرا ع الموضوع الراااااااااااااااااااائع...[/rainbow]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكورات صبايا على المرور

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكووره على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكور عاشقه على المرور

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الا ياخوي لاتسأل.. عن اللي حطم أحلامي
عن الدمعة عن النظرة الحزينه والعنا والآآآآآه
عن البسمة أو الإحساس.. أو الشقا اللي فأيامي
ترا في دمعتي قصة وأنافي قصتي مأساة
أشوف الظلم بعيوني ..يعذب قلبي الظامي
أشوف الكره معميهم وكلن ملتهي بدنياه
أشوف الكل هاجرني ويقرب لحظة إعدامي
أنا والله لي قلبٍ حنانه هو ( سبب بلواه )

----------

